# TV channel 9.3, yes, 9.3!!!



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Has anyone else notices channel 9.3, which is some sort of NBC universal sports network? Last night they has they Vuelta al Pais Vasco and this past weekend they had cross worlds.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Has anyone else notices channel 9.3, which is some sort of NBC universal sports network? Last night they has they Vuelta al Pais Vasco and this past weekend they had cross worlds.


How the hell do you tune to 9.3?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

You need a digital tuner and an antenna.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> How the hell do you tune to 9.3?


I push the "9" then the "." the the "3" on my remote.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah it's f*$ing awesome - I stumbled upon it last night!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I watched the Ironman while sitting on the trainer the other day....on 9.3. There are other buried digital channels. You gotta just dig a little deeper to find them.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

nice!

I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> I watched the Ironman while sitting on the trainer the other day....on 9.3. There are other buried digital channels. You gotta just dig a little deeper to find them.


I don't have digital cable. I feel so left out.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't have digital cable. I feel so left out.


I don't think its via cable, I'm pretty sure its OTA. I know my TV recognized at least 23 digital channels OTA the last time I scanned, probably more now.

for instance CH 9 is standard def 9, 9-1 is high def, 9-2 through 9-7+ are multi band channels with additional broadcasting. I believe 7-3 is a 24/7 news and weather channel done by Denver ch7 news.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

bsaunder said:


> I don't think its via cable, I'm pretty sure its OTA. I know my TV recognized at least 23 digital channels OTA the last time I scanned, probably more now.


That is great! I will have to hook my converter box tonight.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been watching the Tour of the Basque Country on 5.2. I though 9.3 was all Spanish?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

SwiftSolo said:


> I've been watching the Tour of the Basque Country on 5.2. I though 9.3 was all Spanish?


So someone splain me how this all works--before it was just integers for channels. Now you're saying you can have channels in between? To what level? Just one decimal place or more than one?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Enter Pi to 26 significant digits and see what happens.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

channel 250 on comcast.


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

9.3 was some road bike race last night. This is awesome! I am so glad I got rid of my cable.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> So someone splain me how this all works--before it was just integers for channels. Now you're saying you can have channels in between? To what level? Just one decimal place or more than one?


digital channels take much less frequency bandwidth than analog, so you can send out more data in less "space". each channel has enough bandwidth to carry approximately one full 1080p high definition channel at current compression ratios and full data rate, since most TV is broadcast at 720p, that leaves bandwidth to spare for at least 1 or 2 other sub channels at standard definition.
this link explains it ok http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subchannel
basically - there is a finite amount of data that can be sent per channel and it is up to each programmer to divide it up as they like. A couple pbs channels have registered up to 27 subchannels.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It's done through magic by little elves inside the TV set. That's why you have to put cookies and milk on the TV every week to keep them fed.


----------

